# vgasave



## tmorris63 (Jan 28, 2006)

This may be a silly question but.... I hsd to do a repair installation of xp home sp2, and when i booted back up, my video card - a ATI all in wonder 9200 - would not work, I tried reinstalling the drivers but kept getting the message to boot with a standard vga driver first, I read a post on here that describes how to do that but my problem is that it wont work. It boots wit a vgasave driver and it still wont allow me to install my drivers for the card. I have tried to change the driver but it wont let me, I have tried to boot into vga mode and it still loads the vgasave driver. How do I get it to load the standard vga driver. I have used both tha cat uninstaller and driver cleaner to make sure all ati drivers are off now. Any help on this problem will be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Try running the cat-uninstall from here. https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27

Now reboot in VGA Mode and see if you can install your drivers.
What drivers are you trying to install? From cd or a web download?


----------



## tmorris63 (Jan 28, 2006)

*thanks*

I have already used that uninstaller, and the drivers I am trying to load are the latest version from the ATI site. the only reason they wont load is that Windows xp is not loading the standard vga driver, it is loading the vgasave driver, and the ati drivers wont install with that one. i just found an article on forcing the standard driver to load using a command line switch in the boot.ini file. Any other suggestions are very welcome and I thank you for you response and help


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Did some research on this. Most times reloading your motherboard chipset drivers will fix this.


----------

